# barely scrapping by 2/28



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Holy crap, that's a mud minnow!  Never seen one that big. And yeah, you probably screwed yourself bringing the girl, if she decides she like to fish. ;D Before you know it, she'll be decorating the hull and you won't be allowed to smoke or drink in your own boat.  At least that french manicure might come in handy as a dehooker.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Holy crap, that's a mud minnow!  Never seen one that big. And yeah, you probably screwed yourself bringing the girl, if she decides she like to fish. ;D Before you know it, she'll be decorating the hull and you won't be allowed to smoke or drink in your own boat.  At least that french manicure might come in handy as a dehooker.


 she wants matching towels to wipe the hands on after dehooking a fish   ;D


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

looks like some good fishing. What about those pink fishing poles to match the towels?


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

good report and thanks for sharing!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

hell no aint no pink poles coming aboard my boat [smiley=cloud.gif]  and  no drinking or smoking?? i dont think sooo , i'll put her back on the dock if it comes down to that  ;D [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]  i'm the captain of this boat  [smiley=bitchslap.gif] ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> i'm the captain of this boat


                    ;D

famous last words...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7Y0I91rubg[/media]


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > Holy crap, that's a mud minnow!  Never seen one that big. And yeah, you probably screwed yourself bringing the girl, if she decides she like to fish. ;D Before you know it, she'll be decorating the hull and you won't be allowed to smoke or drink in your own boat.  At least that french manicure might come in handy as a dehooker.
> 
> 
> she wants matching towels to wipe the hands on after dehooking a fish    ;D


I was just about to say how great it is that she is on board with boat mods. So I'll shut my mouth, although matching towels is a lot easier than trying to sneak a new Powerpole past her.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

What really sucks is when she catches my fish,







[/img]







i mean your fish. only a matter of time brother


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

and again







[/img]and again







and again


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

mud minnow or mangrove snapper?!?!?! ;D
It was good meeting you today. We will all have to go tear em up one day!


----------

